# How long does the IRS need to cash a check?



## Alltimegreat1

I send a check to the IRS over two weeks ago and it hasn't been cashed yet. Are they slower cashing checks from paper filers living overseas?


----------



## Bevdeforges

What sort of check did you send them? They only accept a check in US $ drawn on a US bank. 

Otherwise, see: Foreign Electronic Payments
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Alltimegreat1

It was a US$ check from an American bank.


----------



## Bevdeforges

OK, as long as it was a US check, it will still take them "a few" weeks to process and cash it. Tax filing season is ramping up at the moment and the IRS is underfunded and understaffed (or so they say). Figure if you mailed it, the envelope probably took about a week or so to arrive, so give it a bit more time.

General Procedural Questions

And, as they say, check with your bank first to see if the check has been cashed yet. Otherwise there's a phone number you can call to see what's going on.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher

Did you write your Social Security number (or ITIN) on the check, and also the year and form that the payment applies to? For example:

2015 Form 1040ES, SS# 123-45-6789

The IRS is pretty good about crediting your payment (with a delay) even if you forget one or both of those bits of information on your check, but please try to remember to do that every time you send a payment.

Also, some of the IRS's filing addresses are for sending payments, and others aren't. (Though the IRS will eventually handle your payment as long as they receive it.) The Austin, Texas, address for overseas filers is one that can receive payments and process them quickly.


----------



## Alltimegreat1

I wrote "2014 taxes" on the memo line and my SSN and phone number at the top of the check, but I did not write the form number. I sent it to the Austin, TX address.


----------



## Bevdeforges

In any event, you do have to give them a little more time. The "two weeks" thing on the website is for domestic submissions. The mails between Europe and the US can be delayed a bit, so I'd give them maybe up to four weeks before calling the number they give.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher

That imprecision could account for some delay all by itself. It's nothing to worry about this time, but, in the future, be sure to put down the form number. For example, if you're paying a remaining personal income tax balance (after you've paid estimated taxes), put:

2014 Form 1040, SS# 123-45-6789

If you're paying estimated taxes, you'd put (for example):

2015 Form 1040ES, SS# 123-45-6789

And so on.

The IRS has a dozen or more tax types it collects. Somebody will eventually figure out where that payment ought to go, but if you leave them guessing initially your check will probably get shunted to their "further investigation" pile. As I said, don't worry this time. They'll catch up with you.


----------

